# hot tub electronics help sensors etc



## spacko (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi i have a hydropool serenity hot tub. it is one with a circuit board. it has been working fine for the 8month i have had it. i had not been in it for a week so decided to go in. opened up and found no power and it was cold. it has not tripped the main fuse in the fuse board. i have a safety switch on the wall next to the tub. i turned that off and on and it started up. after about 30mins it turned itself off. i have searched a few sites. i first thought it could be the high limit switch. but it seems i don't have one with a circuit board. i took the filter out even though it is not that old as read that could be the cause no luck. also opened the pipes to the pump to realise air. but none came out. through trying the tub several times. as needed to check it after each of my attempts. i can say that it stay on usually between 20 mins and an hour before cutting off. it does not try to start again by itself i have to turn off at the wall and back on. i also have no codes on the digital display. 


Any thoughts would be much appreciated.

Many Thanks Dan


----------

